# Community pots



## Sherry H (Sep 19, 2020)

Part of my Covid collection, at what point do I repot into individual pots? All paphs


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 19, 2020)

now! IMHO


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 19, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> Part of my Covid collection, at what point do I repot into individual pots? All paphs



Maybe anytime you want. You could repot it today. Next year is ok too. Just depends on how busy you are, or when you would prefer to pot them etc.


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2020)

Those seedling look very healthy. If they were mine, I'd go slowly and
carefully. Use one pot for a test case and see what happens.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 20, 2020)

You could repot whenever you like with minimal risk. However you don't have to repot all of them as long as the media is in good condition. I would repot compots where it is difficult to water or where larger seedlings are shading smaller ones. 

They look good! Nicely grown.


----------



## Phred (Sep 20, 2020)

This is a compot I've been meaning to pot out for over a year... I keep saying "tomorrow" Lol
At some point they could start going backwards so keep an eye on them. Also, they generally start growing shortly after putting them in their own pots so there's an advantage to that. 
The cross is (Memoria Matthew P. DeWitt x Lefty Kei)


----------



## Sherry H (Sep 20, 2020)

Oh my gosh where did u buy that? (Sure it was much smaller!)


----------



## Sherry H (Sep 20, 2020)

Are u growing in a greenhouse? My collection of ladyslippers just started in March during lockdown in NC summer home. I went way out of control and while watering/fertilizing this am was afraid to count (over40 paps and about a dozen phrags) two large bakers racks in my courtyard in Florida full! They are adapting well to Florida and I have East exposure dappled light.

I never bought them as they were so pricey.
this summer the prices were so low probably because of no shows for vendors. I have noticed prices creeping back up.

my courtyard is full of mature cattleyas/vandals/oncidium/phalenopsis.
Here is a picture of a current cattleya w eight blooms.

been 
growing orchids around 25 years but am totally smitten with my new collection. Slippertalk made me realize I am not alone!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2020)

yes there are healthy enablers here; seeing ‘everything’ you don’t have can lead to explosive collection numbers!


----------



## Sherry H (Sep 20, 2020)

I’m done although gave offer in on one more! Lol


----------



## Phred (Sep 20, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> Oh my gosh where did u buy that? (Sure it was much smaller!)


The plants in that compot are from a cross I made. I grow in the house.


----------



## Sherry H (Sep 20, 2020)

R u a grower?


----------



## Phred (Sep 20, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> R u a grower?


Lol... I guess so. I’ve made about 150 crosses. Mostly Paphiopedilum and recently Cattleya walkeriana and walkeriana hybrids. I’m growing out about 40 of the Paph crosses at home right now.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2020)

Looking good.


----------



## Ernesto (Sep 21, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> Are u growing in a greenhouse? My collection of ladyslippers just started in March during lockdown in NC summer home. I went way out of control and while watering/fertilizing this am was afraid to count (over40 paps and about a dozen phrags) two large bakers racks in my courtyard in Florida full!




Quarantine got me hooked on lady slippers. I’m right there with ya having also gone way out of control


----------



## Phred (Sep 21, 2020)

Ernieg96 said:


> Quarantine got me hooked on lady slippers. I’m right there with ya having also gone way out of control


Whoooa... I never said I was out of control.


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 21, 2020)

Oh, come on Phred, we are all out of control when it comes to these gorgeous blooms!!


----------



## Sherry H (Sep 22, 2020)

I confessed I was out of control - and space!!


----------



## musa (Sep 23, 2020)

out of control is normal... out of space is fatal... but there always is a little more to find!


----------

